# 3d printing cube parts



## cfopboy (Dec 11, 2019)

i was wondering, would it be possible to 3d print a gan xs core and put it in a gan x, since the gan xs core is completely plastic other than the springs.

also i just had an idea. what if you could 3d print your own gan x magnet capsules and stick your own magnets in there and use that?


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 11, 2019)

I really doubt you will get the tolerances and surface quality needed at least if you don’t have a really professional printer that’s probably 5000-10000€. Maybe it’ll work but it won’t be good i think.

3D printing is still inferior to injection molded parts. It’s probably cheaper buying a new gan and modifying the magnets in the outer layers to get a stronger feel even if you already have a printer.


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 11, 2019)

ya true.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

@GAN 356 X just liking everything. 


wait.....he wants to be 3d printed |o|


----------



## PTSD正比例龌龊闵 (Feb 25, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> i was wondering, would it be possible to 3d print a gan xs core and put it in a gan x, since the gan xs core is completely plastic other than the springs.


GAN的轴心是有专利保护的The core of Gan is protected by patent..................................

and，3d Printer accuracy always 没有那么高


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

You could just take the core out of an XS and put it in an X, although that would be expensive.

Edit: If you E-mail The Cubicle and ask for a spare part, they would send you one for a few bucks.


----------



## Sion (Feb 25, 2020)

I could possibly model one, but you would be better off just getting a new core.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Now there's the Gan X v2, a Gan X with an XS core.


----------



## Garf (Sep 17, 2020)

Wait, is it possible to recreate a GAN 356 xs with 3d printed parts?


----------



## zslane (Sep 17, 2020)

Depends on the 3D printer and how much post-processing work you are willing to put into it. It would take a lot of trial and error to get the parts modeled and printed accurately enough to be assembled to acceptable tolerances. I just don't see it being worth the effort, even as an exercise.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 18, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, is it possible to recreate a GAN 356 xs with 3d printed parts?



Of course. The cube wasn't designed without making prototypes first...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 9, 2020)

3D printed parts suck. Especially if you are a speedcuber.


----------



## TheBasketballFan79 (Apr 12, 2022)

What about 3D printed corner to core magnets for the 11 M to transform it into the GAN 11 M Duo? Would that work, since technically nothing is rubbing against it?


----------

